# haunted house ideas



## chatterbox (Sep 27, 2008)

my class is having a haunted house outside our gym. Each group of ten gets their own room. I am having a hard time thinking of really scary ides, but on a low budget. Can anyone think of a creatvie room?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

how big are the rooms?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

do you want it interactive or scenery .....the list goes on.

what grades?


----------



## chatterbox (Sep 27, 2008)

the rooms are 10 feet by 12 feet. I want it to be interactive and scenaric. We're aloud to chase the people as far as we want, but can't touch them. The ages go from elementary(possibly) to any age(mostly highschool). Last year it was too scary for the elemantary school kids, so i don't think the parents will bring them this year.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Here are a few things i thought were cool that my school did a few years ago.

Hang string from the ceiling so that it wisps in front of peoples faces like spider web.

Make a hallway with fake doubled walls that have holes cut in them. As people are walking through, surprise them by have other people put their hands through the holes and reaching out to the people. Have the actors where long sleeve black shirts.

A mad scientist and laboratory is always good. If you can get a hold of a black light (Walmart has 24 inch ones for 12 dollars.) you can shine it above the table and have glowing liquid(break some highlighters into water) in jars and bottles(flea markets always have bottles and such for cheap prices). At walmart they have sticky eyeballs that are very useful as well.

I have a few other ideas, but how low is this low budget?


----------



## chatterbox (Sep 27, 2008)

I will put in at least $75. If the rest of the nine do the same, we'll have a budget of $750. The school will give each group back $100.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

chatterbox said:


> I will put in at least $75. If the rest of the nine do the same, we'll have a budget of $750. The school will give each group back $100.


wow, you can do a great haunt for the price!!!! take a look at the monster list. http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/ That has tons of how tos and should be a huge help.


----------



## chatterbox (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks!!! This website was a big help. I have a few ideas now.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

At a haunt my class did in grade school, my group did the graveyard. Some reative cutting, taping, and painting of cardboard boxes made good tombstones. Painted a white glove and stuffed it and made a hand reaching out of the ground. And we raked up a couple bags of leaves to cover the floor. It looked good. 

Careful if you do the leaves on the floor thing... if the floor is pretty slick the leaves will make it more so. You don't want your zombies or werewolves or whatever to move too fast while walking on them cuz they might slip.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

One option that i would reserve for a 'one way' room is this scenario. it uses the guests imagination, along with what they expect, and 'know'. The group walks into a narrow hall, which turns 45 degrees... after entering, a fog machine goes off filling the room, and a man in a gasmask and coveralls starts to follow the group as they attempt to exit from the far side. They follow the walls only to find that the room really only has one door and they must go back past the person that follows them. If done properly, this room will be effective based on the way the human brain reacts to its surroundings.


----------



## chatterbox (Sep 27, 2008)

hmm...that's interesting. I never really thought about that MotelSixx. I was talking to my group and they wanted to do a Chucky take off type of thing, but of course they leave it up to me to plan out the whole thing. The haunted house is in four weaks. I was thinking about setting up the room like and average child's bedroom. Bed, dresser, rocking chairs, stuffed animals, and all of us dress up like porcelain dolls. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Be careful with fog if you have tile or smooth concrete floors. Condensation from the fog could make it wet & slippery. If you have wood or carpeted floors no prob.


----------



## chatterbox (Sep 27, 2008)

well....it's going to be outside. So it's no problem at all


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A SCHOOL that allows Halloween? And a haunted party as well??

I want my kids to go to YOUR SCHOOL. How cool is that?? 

d5


----------



## chatterbox (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah it's really cool. We get almost 5,000 each year. So most of that goes to our prom, which the money makes fantastic.


----------

